# CPT 21550 vs. 42440



## tkeeton7885 (Jun 22, 2010)

I have an operative note that states an 'excisional biopsy of neck mass.' The operative note supports dissection through skin & subcataneous fat. The pathology report concluded a Warthin tumor and upon query the provider stated the excision was through the salivary gland. Upon review of both codes, the provider states CPT 21550 would be more appropriate. Does anyone have any thoughts &/or suggestions on this scenario? Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## ems34676 (Jun 22, 2010)

*tough call*

The difference between the two codes is that in 42440 the submandibular gland was removed if this is not the case [/U]and the op notes does not indicates the removal then the best code would be to use the 21550. Hope this helps. Eva


----------



## puttenesca@hotmail.com (Jun 23, 2010)

I agree with Eva. 21550 seems more appropriate


----------

